# Tritium Map Readers



## browntown (Dec 27, 2003)

Not sure if this is the right forum, but I figured this thread made the most sense. I remember reading on CPF a long time ago about tritium map readers. A google search yielded a couple like the:

Meprolight 
http://www.meprolight.com/products.asp?id=30

and the army-tech page
http://www.army-technology.com/contractors/personal/mb_microtec/mb_microtec2.html

Neither have links to buy. So whats the deal, is this like glow rings and wont be allowed into the US due to irrational fear that tritium will irradiate the public. Anyone know where I can get one of these gizmos? They look so very neat.


----------



## paulr (Dec 28, 2003)

Yes, same deal as glow rings. They do occasionally show up for sale here.


----------



## BB (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, technically tritium is one part used in a deuterium-tritium fusion reaction, which is the H-Bomb...

The US is not currently producing any tritium (deuterium is present in normal water) as part of various nuclear arms control/reduction agreements...

For those looking to Fusion Reactors to solve our electrical energy generation problems--currently, it is said, the most practicable Fusion Reactor is based on deuterium-tritium. Meaning that one of the major components (that is not naturally available) of the H-Bomb would be commercially produced...

Dead if you do, dead if you don't?

-Bill


----------



## browntown (Feb 4, 2004)

bah! I want a map reader, it can come from Bikini Atoll for all i care. 

Actually BB thats some good info, I'm reading more into that, I didn't know H3 was part of the H-bomb reaction, makes sense though now that I think about it.

Tritium is in the air, water, and your own body though I'm pretty sure, with a half-life of a little over 12 years, it'll prob be there in some amount most of our lives.


----------

